# Trekking por Chilina Valley, Aqp -Peru



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Caminata por el Valle de Chilina

Hace algunas Semanas se me presento la oportunidad de hacer un trekking completo por el valle de Chilina. Pues Bien con las ganas que tenia por conocer este ultimo rincon de la ciudad de Arequipa.

El Valle de Chilina se encuentra en al Nor-este de la zona central de la ciudad, esta conformada por la cuenca del Rio Chili el cual atraviesa la ciudad.y divide las faldas del Misti y Chachani, Dos de los tres Colosales volcanes que vigilan la Ciudad.

Los invito a conocer este muy interesante lugar, donde encontraremos paisajes facinantes que van desde Fertiles andenerias, praderas y Gigantescos Bosques, Hasta deserticos paisajes de Ichu, cactus y Volcanes.. un Paraiso para los Amantes de los deportes de Aventura y los que aprecian la naturaleza,, y lo mejor de todo en el corazon de la Segunda Ciudad del Peru.,, sin mas palabreo iniciamos este paseo a pie de 15 km (ida y vuelta)

Su Ubicacion :









Partimos por una pasaje al Costado del Asilo Lira (Yanahuara) por una trocha que nos llevara por todo el valle en su ribera occidental









Iremos descendiendo por el valle, en la foto se aprecia las canchas del club de Tennis de Yanahuara, Al otro lado del Valle esta el Colegio militar, justo por encima de este lugar se prentende construir el gran puente chilina que unira ambas riberas, medira 700 mts de largo (seria el mas largo del Pais) con una altura de 50 mts . ¿Dañara el Paisaje? es la pregunta que muchos nos hacemos..









Nos encontramos un casa campechana con sus panales de abejas









Bajamos y caminasmos aun mas,, ya nos acercamos cada ves mas al rio









Al otro lado de la Ribera se pueden apreciar las Casa de Retiro de diferentes iglesias,, Raturantes Cambestres*Restaurantes Campestres*,entre otros


















Algunos Bungalows de restaurantes Turisticos..



























El puente al fondo del rio,, aqui es lugar del Puenting 









Llegamos a Chilina, a cruzar el rio 









Recorrimos algo mas de un km ,, faltan 14 mas.. 
Continuara... Part 1/6
​


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ahhh quiero ver más ..... este thread lo veo interesante.... kay:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy interesante y agradable recorrido!


----------



## Francisco__ (Sep 3, 2007)

esta bueno el thread, lo vere con mucha mas atencion desde que pases el circulo militar pq a partir de ahi no conozco, cheveres las fotos


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

buen thread...
me encanta el trekking,,me sorprende q en una ciudad tan grande como arequipa, aun se aprecien estos parajes..(como de aquella zona , no muy lejos de la ciudad, q enseño luz tambien)..ojala q no sean tan inconcientes de depredar estas .
en lima hice algo asi ,en el valle de lurin y lunahuana...,,aparte del paisaje ,lo bacan es ver las costumbres de la gente q habita ahi.., restos arqueologicos.etc.
aqpcity..y mas o menos de q altura a q altura subiras(iste) con respecto al nivel del mar , hasta llegar entre los 2 colosos?...siempre he tenido curiosidad de esta area.
gracias


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

más fotitos .........


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Chris_ALOR said:


> ahhh quiero ver más ..... este thread lo veo interesante.... kay:


descuida,, vienne muchas cosas sorprendentes,, inimaginables.. 



roberto_vp said:


> Muy interesante y agradable recorrido!


Sip, el recorrido es full relaxxxx.. 



Francisco__ said:


> esta bueno el thread, lo vere con mucha mas atencion desde que pases el circulo militar pq a partir de ahi no conozco, cheveres las fotos


desde luego, en la tercera tanda abarcare esos lugar3s icognitos para todos los que solo han podido llegar hasta la casa retiro o el circulo militar..



papiriqui said:


> buen thread...
> me encanta el trekking,,me sorprende q en una ciudad tan grande como arequipa, aun se aprecien estos parajes..(como de aquella zona , no muy lejos de la ciudad, q enseño luz tambien)..ojala q no sean tan inconcientes de depredar estas ..... ..... aqpcity..y mas o menos de q altura a q altura subiras(iste) con respecto al nivel del mar , hasta llegar entre los 2 colosos?...siempre he tenido curiosidad de esta area.
> gracias


Lo de la altura sera un poco mas de los 3000 mts,aunque pude subir aun mas, el mismo cono volcanico del misti empieza alrededor de los 3500 msn,, ya dare mas detalles mas adelante, 
Y es Cierto yo he quedado maravillado por encontar un lugar asi tan cerca de mi casa,,, la Ciudad posee varios lugares para caminatas y trekking pero se ubican generalmente en las afueras en los distritos del Sur ,yura y uchumayo,, pero la ventaja de chilina es su centrica ubicacion
ademas hay varias disciplinas de los deportes de avnetura que se prectican ahi,,, ya veran..

Gracias por sus comentarios,,,,, ya viene la segunda parte (son 6 en total)

:lol:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

creo que ahí practican canotaje no .... quien diría en medio de la ciudad..... en una de las llamadas de atención de UNESCO decía promover grandes ejes peatonales que permitan unir el centro histórico con la campiña arequipeña..... creo que deberían apuntar al valle de Chilina para crear estos corredores culturales - naturales..... por la gran cercanía que tiene al centro histórico.....


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

*part 2/6*

El Puente y Las Casas de Retiro en Chilina

Estamos en la zona del Puente, aqui hay varios resturantes y un caserio, hasta aqui uno puede llegar directamente en auto desde la ciudad por una via asfaltada, (si se quieren ahorrar la pequeña caminata de 1.5 km desde yanahura en la zona occidental),, si se vienen del centro en taxi les tomara unos 10 minutos y el costo de la carerra cuesta entre 4 a 6 soles dependiendo del dia y la hora.

Hay muchas propiedades que tienen sus propios puentes particulares sobre el rio en esta zona, La Foto es en direccion al Noreste donde nace el rio chili, ya no hay mas puentes desde aqui hasta sus nacientes atras del misti









Esta vista es en direccion al suroeste, el rio baja hacia al centro de la ciudad, y a partir de este punto se vuelve mucho mas urbano, el siguiente puente rio abajo es el puente grau como a 3 km de aqui.









Un vistazo a la zona por la que seguira el recorrido, rio arriba









En este lugar, se practica el puenting (tirarse desde el puente al vacio amarrado con solo una cuerda de seguridad),, lamentablemente ese domingo no fueron los que arendaban el equipo. Felizmente para mi  . (da mucho melo eso)

















LA Casa de Retiro de Chilina, Aqui los colegios catolicos vienen a ser sus seciones de meditacion y descanzo,, y los adolecentes aprenden a chapar tambien ahi en esas reuniones.. 









Aqui tambien es punto de inicio de los amantes del Mountain Bike (bicicleta de montaña) nos toparemos con muchos de ellos por el camino


















LA zona de los tres puentes, sobre una torrentera en la zona oriental









a partir de ahora todo sera por la margen izquierda del rio, la gruta de chilina









Esa es la via que nos lleva a la ciudad en automovil









Una Foto a la otra ribera antes de partir









Por ese camino continuaremos subiendo,, es momento de comprar proviciones de agua y alimentos, porque este sera uno de los ultimos contactos con la civilizacion urbana, antes de emprender marcha por la naturaleza , hay una tiendecita que vende unas papitas arrebozadas uhmmm.. se las recomiendo.









Una percinadita para los creyentes..









Y estos se nos adelantaron,, la proxima vendre en bicicleta 









Partimos de nuevo.









Continuara... 

*NEXT: conoceremos el circulo militar, una cascada, un camino de piedra, y nos acercaremos a los Woods de Chilina Valley.. *
​


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

en la foto de los 3 puentes... el del medio es de la colonia o la república?¿?¿? 
gracias por las fotos Pol kay:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos! Que cheverrrreee el lugar!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué pintoresco el valle! Chéveres las fotos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas imágenes, me gustaría conocer esos "raturantes cambestres" a los que haces mención ... XD ... de la 1era entrega me gusta la 1ra, 6ta y 8va imágen. Hermoxos paisajes 

Salu2 AQPCITY


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Yo fui el año pasado a hacer puenting ahí a ese puente. Es paja pero el río da asco jaja.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Bonitos paisajes.
BUenas fotos.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos ... hace mucho no voy por ahi ... hermosos paisajes en plena ciudad ...


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Gracias por el thread mano, arequipa tiene como este lugar muchos mas.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

yo he hecho ese recorrido, es muy bonito!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Interesante, se que hay unos bosques de Eucalipto, haber si mas adelante lo vemos.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

que recuerdos ....


----------

